# Weekend Delivery



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well got my delivery this weekend, of 1z stuff and my polishing pads (megs and LC). Also a bottle of #83 as revisting as per Andyc advice .

Thanks great service :thumb:


----------

